# RIP:To a Nameless Kitty...



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

By the time we found you it was to late...Your little body had already taken all it could take...A starving bag of bones that should have been a beloved friend and an adorable mishief maker.In life you were unloved but for a few hours you knew compassion...Over the Rainbow Bridge, your warm and well fed-forever.


----------



## Sylvia2 (Mar 3, 2006)

What colour was the cat?


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

A Siamese mix


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry   At least you were able to give this poor creature the love he should have known all along. Take comfort in knowing that you did well by him. Poor kitty


----------

